

Banking on Bitcoin: #FirstWorldProblems - mattodell
https://www.coinprices.io/articles/banking-on-bitcoin-firstworldproblems

======
mattodell
In this piece, Bob explores the differing impact that digital currency has on
those in the developed world versus those in developing countries.

Bob Fogg is an anonymous finance
insider([https://www.coinprices.io/articles/our-newest-contributor-
bo...](https://www.coinprices.io/articles/our-newest-contributor-bob-fogg-an-
anonymous-wall-street-insider)) and contributor at CoinPrices. He works at a
large buy-side firm, which provides him with an intimate view of the industry.

 __Previous Posts: __

Banking on Bitcoin: Operational
Inefficiencies([https://www.coinprices.io/articles/banking-on-bitcoin-
operat...](https://www.coinprices.io/articles/banking-on-bitcoin-operational-
inefficiencies))

Banking on Bitcoin: Misunderstanding Mindsets(
[https://www.coinprices.io/articles/banking-on-bitcoin-
misund...](https://www.coinprices.io/articles/banking-on-bitcoin-
misunderstanding-mindsets))

